
When the Left Turns on Its Own - user982
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/01/opinion/when-the-left-turns-on-its-own.html
======
user982
The linked video in the article was "removed for violating YouTube's policy on
harassment and bullying." A mirror of the insanity is currently here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0IUx1XckYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0IUx1XckYA)

